# furry romance



## foxfirethefox (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm trying to find a Furry romance comic or story about a bunny and a fox  It's my first time being on here, so i think i'm at the wrong forum... any and all help would be obliged


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, wrong forum. Try fchan.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 9, 2010)

I 've got a story you should read then! its called _Hot Dog, -n- the Hallway_. you see there's this really hot dog, and he meets this cute little slut....


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a good one for ya:
"The missing piece". By shel Silverstein.


----------



## Browder (Mar 9, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I got a good one for ya:
> "The missing piece". By shel Silverstein.



Not furry, sorry. Please insert coin and try again.

Good story though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

OP obviously wants to self-insert jack off to it. Or he has a fox on rabbit fetish.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 11, 2010)

SoFurry is that way bub.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow you guys are harsh...


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or he has a fox on rabbit fetish.



I wouldn't be surprised if furries had kinks based on predator/prey relationships or the like


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 17, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> Wow you guys are harsh...



No, just no more willingness to put up with this idiocy.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yeah, wrong forum. Try fchan.


 
never looked into fchan whats it about


----------



## kjustice (Mar 30, 2010)

their r a few online gay slice of life comics that might be considered a romance comic

http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if furries had kinks based on predator/prey relationships or the like


Oh they do, I've heard of it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 31, 2010)

Rabbits are delicious. Vixens are for sex, rabbits are for food, get it right you silly authors.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Rabbits are delicious. Vixens are for sex, rabbits are for food, get it right you silly authors.


No humans are for sex =[


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No humans are for sex =[



So you're into fox on human action?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> So you're into fox on human action?


No I like humans on humans like a normal person


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I like humans on humans like a normal person


 
yes most would say that this forum is ful of people that think other wise


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes most would say that this forum is ful of people that think other wise


That would be because this is a furry forum and furries loves them sum dog cock luvinz for some reason...


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That would be because this is a furry forum and furries loves them sum dog cock luvinz for some reason...


 
dont want ot start a war but there are straght furries on the forum. like me.


----------



## Kitcat490 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dont want ot start a war but there are straght furries on the forum. like me.



Yeah, I would have to agree with that, being a straight furry myself.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a straight-ish furry, do I count?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> never looked into fchan whats it about



fchan along with ychan are basically huge porn dumpsites.....yeah, it's awesome if you like it ^_^



TashkentFox said:


> I'm a straight-ish furry, do I count?



Go to the fore-mentioned sites (fchan and ychan) and go to /g/. You'll change soon enough hehe.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Why the hell hasn't anyone mentioned Kevin & Kell?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

strait here just sayin,


----------



## TDK (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> strait here just sayin,



Even though i'm not technically this anymore... GODDAMN I CAN'T LEAVE THE PUSSY

Hi-five to everyone on here who loves the ladies


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm starting to grasp the concept of bisexuality.....curse these sexual swings of mine!


----------



## foxfirethefox (Apr 5, 2010)

Well.. i can see now that it was a mistake coming here...


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

foxfirethefox said:


> Well.. i can see now that it was a mistake coming here...



Yep.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't mind homo's - just being gay .. no danger
I don't like homo sexuals - you know what those people want, and i don't like it

there is too much gay furry art D:<


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> I don't mind homo's - just being gay .. no danger
> I don't like homo sexuals - you know what those people want, and i don't like it
> 
> there is too much gay furry art D:<



You're from the Netherlands and you don't like homosexuals? I thought you loved them over there.


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> I don't like homo sexuals - you know what those people want, and i don't like it



Makes you feel too much like a female around straight males, eh?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're from the Netherlands and you don't like homosexuals? I thought you loved them over there.



They do.

All night long.


----------



## Sasahara neko mata (Apr 13, 2010)

Same thing I want so they are compatition for me and usualy nicer dressed. And they have an inside track on what guys want we gotta guess. I meen the worst part of a fur con for me is seeing all these super cute guys and knowing I could slap a do me sighn on my forhead and they would just sorta wander off. Lol I am not that kinda girl anyway just saying.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Sasahara neko mata said:


> I meen the worst part of a fur con for me is seeing all these super cute guys



Wait, what?

Are you sure you're at a furcon?


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeez Sassahara you in heat kitten and you went to the last con with me show me any 3 guys that looked cute or even healthy. Dont confuse us with your cosplay crowd.
Alec


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 13, 2010)

Try it fox I will choke you on the way down then give you heart burn (I am to old and gamy anyway) and yup there are straight furrs but we are the minority and need to just roll with that. Thats like being in theater group and going damn these gay guys. SOrta stupid theater its theres as well. And besides lol gaydar works better then breeder scopes anyday I have never been hit on a gay guy even when out with my pals at a gay par they just always seem to know some how. And for the record I am not fat or a mutant lol.


----------

